# Puppy info



## nursecheryl81 (Dec 15, 2019)

Hello, 
My husband and I are in the market for a golden retriever. We have contacted several breeders and are quite frankly overwhelmed. One that we are interested in is a in home breeder, who just had her first litter. She has provided me the AKC pedigree paperwork. Where do I see this information on a website? I am curious to see the age of the mother/father and any health issues, if any. 

I have never owned a purebred dog, and very new to this.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Welcome to the forum! If you post the registered names of sire/dam or the AKC numbers, we can help you find out as much information as possible. There is much more to a breeder than AKC registration and pedigree info. They should also be following the Code of Ethics set by the Golden Retriever Club of America, which states that breeding stock be at least 2 years of age and have the "core four" health clearances before being bred. That is OFA hips/elbows, heart, and eye clearances. 

If you post the names of sire/dam (or AKC #s) I will gladly take a look for you.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Post sire and dam registered names or registration numbers- either will give one of us the entry to their records which we can share w you. The reg # would start w either SR or SS.


----------



## nursecheryl81 (Dec 15, 2019)

The Sire is: SR90663509 (Bentley Wags Smith)

The Dam is: SR95541311 (Southern Belles Sweet tea)


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

You can kind of tell based on the reg names what you are going to find.... this breeder does absolutely NO health testing. Not a single health test on OFA for either parent. On the AKC Marketplace ad, she is not a member of the GRCA nor any local club, does not perform necessary health testing, doesn't compete with her dogs in any way. This is a backyard breeder. She is charging $1500 for completely untested puppies. I think her kennel name is Carolina Gold Coats Golden Retrievers.

Where are you located? We can refer you elsewhere for a safer bet.


----------



## nursecheryl81 (Dec 15, 2019)

Emmdenn said:


> You can kind of tell based on the reg names what you are going to find.... this breeder does absolutely NO health testing. Not a single health test on OFA for either parent. On the AKC Marketplace ad, she is not a member of the GRCA nor any local club, does not perform necessary health testing, doesn't compete with her dogs in any way. This is a backyard breeder. She is charging $1500 for completely untested puppies. I think her kennel name is Carolina Gold Coats Golden Retrievers.
> 
> Where are you located? We can refer you elsewhere for a safer bet.


We are in Durham, NC. We are looking for just a family pet. No showing or breeding of any kind. What would you expect to pay for a puppy?


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

But I would assume you want your pet to have that famous golden temperament right? Be gentle and friendly with children and easy to train. And to be healthy right? You don't want a heart condition, hip dysplasia or elbow dysplasia, or painful eye problems. It can cost a fortune to pay for treatment of any of these issues. The problem is that this is a brand new breeder who has pet goldens and is breeding them for money. If they cared about the breed, knew about the breed standard or the code of ethics they would be performing the necessary health testing. Those dogs could have any combination of the health problems I listed above ( we don't know because she didn't bother to test them). Pet vets are not trained to accurately diagnose any of those problems. The dogs could be carriers of ichthyosis a skin disorder, or NCL which is a fatal disease.

I would expect to pay $1500-$2000 for pet dogs with clearances, or dogs with clearances but not titled parents. 90% of puppies bred from a show breeder will go to pet homes and never show or breed a day in their lives.

Reach out to the Sandlapper, Atlanta or Tarheel Golden Retriever clubs and they can send you a reputable list of breeder referrals.

Hopefully a member more in the know in the south can offer some more specific suggestions. I am from the Northeast 

EDIT: For a backyard breeder like the one mentioned above, I would take out a comprehensive pet insurance policy and pay no more than $400 $500. Anything more than that is just a scam.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I think in NC you might be looking more to $2500 range. But that'd be a much safer bet than this litter, whose sire and dam are untested, un-everything.


----------



## nursecheryl81 (Dec 15, 2019)

Prism Goldens said:


> I think in NC you might be looking more to $2500 range. But that'd be a much safer bet than this litter, whose sire and dam are untested, un-everything.


Would you mind looking up this sire and dam? and tell me your thoughts..Thank you!

SR 90173301
SS 08243306


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Neither of them have OFA pages- which says they have no clearances.


----------

